# Fractal Animation



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 3, 2012)

So today my computer finally rendered my first shot at fractal animation. Came out pretty decent, I thought. I made a little gritty industrial music to go with it.

Enjoy ...


----------



## Alimination (Mar 4, 2012)

You did this? Wow how long did that take to render? O_O
Something like this in max and mental ray could take up to 40 mins a frame to make. 

Mandelbulb a regular 3D modeling/animation program? or is it like a renderer? I'm highly interested!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, I made this using Mandelbulb 3D. 

Playing with the image size, my computer (Quad Core, Win 7 32 bit, 4GB RAM) was able to render ONE 500x300 size image (PNG, JPG, BMP ... tried all formats, same time) in 1 min 12 sec.

The entire animation is about 4000 images big. So it took a little over 3 Days to render. The CPUs all hit 100% and the RAM ran between 1.6BG to 2.6GB. The RAM is used much lower than the CPUs.

Mandelbulb 3D is a free rendering program. You can input your own formulas in it or use some presets and then play with some mutations. Its a lot of fun.

You can download a lot of such free programs. Mandelbulber and Mandelbulb 3D are some such great ones. Also Youtube has some great tutorials on rendering.

On a side note, trying to render it at 1600 was taking close to 3 weeks !!!!


----------



## Alimination (Mar 4, 2012)

fuuckkk lol

I'm going to check it out though, it seems pretty awesome!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 4, 2012)

Based on the Fractal Forum feedback and their standard renderings, the normal time is between 5-15 days per render. They don't seemed too phased by it.

Just as a comparison. My friend works at an image processing company which works on satellite images. Their images run for 6 months on clustered server environments before they produce results !! 

I'm pretty happy with my 3 day render


----------



## Shawn (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool. Nicely done!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2012)

This is intense!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 5, 2012)

What is it supposed to be?


----------



## Alimination (Mar 5, 2012)

rahul_mukerji said:


> Just as a comparison. My friend works at an image processing company which works on satellite images. Their images run for 6 months on clustered server environments before they produce results !!
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my 3 day render



hahaha I understand, guys like Pixar and other big companies usually have a whole building dedicated to rendering only. They call them render farms. haha


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys ! Glad you liked it

*Stealthdjentstic*
Its just a travel through a fractal world. Its interesting to see that its infinitely deep and so symmetrical and beautiful. And its nothing but pure mathematics. Just Math !! That's what really gets to me. If someone back in school had told me I could do THIS with it, I would have had a LOT more interest 

*Alimination*
Really ? Wow, I guess that makes sense given that rendering those animations would take years otherwise. I would love to see their render setup. Should google it now ....


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 5, 2012)

Hahahahaha .... I just read up on Pixar's rendering farms. Its takes them 6 Hours to render 1 frame  !!! And sometimes 90 Hours to render. WOW 

Mine take 1 min to render .... :happy:


----------



## kostein (Mar 6, 2012)

If it's a travel through a fractal world, where is the Axe FX?


----------



## Alimination (Mar 6, 2012)

^^^ That video was actually what the Axe FX looks like when you open it up.
The makers had to figure out how to open up space and time itself to produce such amazing amp sims.

Not bad for a 2 grand package.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 10, 2012)

Great work man, fractals have always interested me.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ Thanks !! I recently got into fractal animation. I've been interested in fractals for a short while now, but I really got into the Mandelbrot set and such only recently after some reading watching some YT vids.

I really enjoy the animations by the 3D fractals. Some people think of it as a bad roller-coaster ride, but I seem to like it. Makes for great instrumental music videos and that's why I'm interested in these primarily: to make YT vids for my solo instrumental music 

And the fact that you can manipulate it in a million ways by changing 1 variable makes for a very interesting and captivating study / pastime.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 17, 2012)

Finished rendering yet another [and longer] animation. i liked this one better. Composed the music and got it ready just in time for St. Patty's day !! Enjoy. 

Hopefully this looks better with beer goggles. Drink Responsibly.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 23, 2012)

New render : really simple one this time


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 27, 2012)

New Render Day


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome vids man. It's a funny day when you start recognising sample loops in other peoples/advertisements/films soundtracks


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, when I was younger and not in a band I invested a good amount of money into buying sample CDs from Sony to accompany me / make music. I was also using Sony Acid at the time so it worked out. 

Now, years later, I'm trying to utilize them in some form or the other. I thought these fractal vids are the perfect place to use them.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 2, 2012)

New Render Day


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 15, 2012)

New Render Day ....


----------



## death of k (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you for showing me this. ever since I saw the animals rig with the projectors playing fractals and such, I thought it would make an excellent tool in a live environment...

now to do some endless digging...


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 25, 2012)

New Render Day ...


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 10, 2012)

I put up my stuff for Washington DC's art Exhibit today .... showing off my cartoons, Fractal Animations and Photography among other things.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 28, 2012)

New Render Day ...



And the Dream Theater video contest entry I put up ...


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jun 23, 2012)

New Render Day ...


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jul 1, 2012)

New Render Day


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jul 28, 2012)

New render Day ...


----------



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm totally doing this shit!


----------



## dvon21 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fractal patterns are today's equivalent to tie-dyes.

I've been looking at these all day, what an epic thread.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 18, 2012)

New Render Day

The music is in 7/8 ... a cute little riff I came up with while messing around one night.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 13, 2012)

New Render Day


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 13, 2012)

rahul_mukerji said:


> New Render Day




Awesome


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks ! Glad you liked it


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 22, 2012)

New render day ...

This one took a little over 2 months to render completely. Yeah 2 months of a non-stop server with a decent config. These renders are really CPU hungry ! I should eventually invest in a render farm, but that's a total overkill for my kind of work ... but it would be such fun building one out !


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 29, 2012)

New Render Day ... this time with a little Indian music thrown in for good measure !!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jan 13, 2013)

New Render Day

This one changes colors and morphs ... came out pretty well I thought !


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 23, 2013)

I got picked as the Featured Artist of the Month at my local Starbucks !! I'm displaying my Fractal Art on Canvas there !

 Sweet .... Starbucks sees more foot traffic in 1 week that most art galleries see in a month !! Got orders for prints as well !!!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 28, 2013)

I did some stuff the other day as a proof of concept. I just wanted to see if it could be done. I did it using Illustrator and Flash. I want to get more intricate, definitely..It may be simple, but at least the fractals themselves are in motion..You usually only see a pre-rendered fractal with the camera flying through it...It's just not the same. And with all the crazy fx and blend modes, you can get some really trippy effects.

I need more practice with Illustrator action/automation tools. 

http://youtu.be/eJkfEmHqXxU&loop=1


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 6, 2013)

Great work man.I love fractals!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 16, 2013)

Sweet pieces *Kodee_Kaos * I haven't worked with Illustrator or Flash but the results look very nice. I like the 1st one more, it has a "Fire" feel to it


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 16, 2013)

I created some new pieces recently as well ... decided to do some images instead of videos.


----------



## alvo (Oct 28, 2013)

You guys know about the Electric Sheep screensaver? Probably since this a Fractal thread. Anyway check it out if you haven't heard of it, the animations grow and evolve over time. The seamless playback makes it very trippy. Electric Sheep


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep, Electric Sheep was my introduction to Fractals


----------

